# What the heck do I have here?



## Schroedc (Dec 13, 2017)

This came of an old barn, 1900's or earlier. Wondering if it's chestnut? Looks similar to some known samples I have....

Let me know what you think.


----------



## phinds (Dec 13, 2017)

Definitely not chestnut or chinkapin. Zero sign of the dendritic pore groups those both have and the end of the latewood sections shown clear ulmiform groups, which narrows it down quite a bit in addition to also ruling out chestnut. Elm is the most obvious guess. Hackberry is another possiblity but that looks more like elm to me. Would have to see a cleaner end grain to be sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 13, 2017)

phinds said:


> Definitely not chestnut or chinkapin. Zero sign of the dendritic pore groups those both have and the end of the latewood sections shown clear ulmiform groups, which narrows it down quite a bit in addition to also ruling out chestnut. Elm is the most obvious guess. Hackberry is another possiblity but that looks more like elm to me. Would have to see a cleaner end grain to be sure.



Actually, that makes a ton of sense. Elm was a common species used for building in this area in the late 1800's I may talk to the guy and see if there are any bigger beams of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 13, 2017)

Grain patterns seems similar to a Hackberry bowl that I turned recently, but Elm also has a similar grain pattern. If it's one of these then it'll be interesting to see what end grain characteristic(s) that Paul (@phinds) will use to determine if your wood is Hackberry or elm.

*Intersting Side Note:* In the past scientist assigned hackberry under the elm family (_Ulmaceae_), but more recently have assigned it to the expanded hemp family (_Cannabaceae_) which includes Marijuana. Native Americans used the hackberry as a source of food, for medicinal purposes, and for special ceremonies. The bark of the tree was boiled down and used medicinally to induce abortions, regulate menstrual cycles, and cure venereal diseases.

More interesting details on Hackberry here: https://sciencing.com/interesting-hackberry-tree-6513384.html​
-Karl

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## phinds (Dec 13, 2017)

Karl_TN said:


> Grain patterns seems similar to a Hackberry bowl that I turned recently, but Elm also has a similar grain pattern. If it's one of these then it'll be interesting to see what end grain characteristic(s) that Paul (@phinds) will use to determine if your wood is Hackberry or elm.


The rays in hackberry are noticeably thicker than the rays in ash. In white ash the rays are at most 3 cells wide whereas in hackberry they go up to 12 cells wide. According to Hoadley, you can also tell them apart by the minute details in the characteristics of the ulmiform pore groupings at the end of the latewood, but I've had less success with that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 13, 2017)

elm


----------

